# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  HOW-TO: Firmware Upgrade για το Linksys PAP2

## NetTraptor

Βρήκα αυτό το firmware να βόσκει και φαγώθηκα να το βάλω.. here it is..

1)Αρχικά να ξέρετε σε πια ip βρίσκεται η συσκευή duh!!! πχ 192.168.1.15

2)Σιγουρευτείτε πως έχετε κάποιο tftp server πρόγραμμα. Αν όχι εδώ έχει ένα free
http://www.solarwinds.net/Download-Tools.htm

3)Kατεβάστε το τελευταίο firmware για την συσκευή. Βλέπε συνημμένο.

4)Κάντε unzip Και βαλτε το firmware στο root dir του tftp server.

5)Αρχικά απενεργοποιήστε αν έχετε κάποιο software firewall και τρέξτε τον tftp server

6)Μετά ανοίγουμε τον browser και γραφουμε 
http://ip-pap2/upgrade?tftp://ip-pc/firmware.bin πχ http://192.168.1.15/upgrade?tftp://1.../3-01-06-LS.bin .

Aν όλα πήγαν καλά θα δούμε το 2ο λαμπάκι του pap2 να αναβοσβήνει γρήγορα, αυτό σημαίνει πως η αναβάθμιση είναι σε εξέλιξη ενώ θα κάνει και ένα soft reset μετά από περίπου 30 δευτερόλεπτα

7) Μπαίνουμε μετά στο menu και τσεκάρουμε το version. Πρέπει να λέει Firmware Version: 3.1.6(LS)

Με τις υγείες σας…

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ μην βγάλετε το καλώδιο του ρεύματος ή το καλώδιο ethernet κατά την διάρκεια της αναβάθμισης.

----------


## Belibem

Τι κερδίζει κανείς απο το upgrade ώστε να ρισκάρει πιθανό brickarisma της συσκευής του?  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Hmmmm εκτός από bug fixes και την λεγόμενη βελτίωση στην ποιότητα που έχουν διαπιστώσει κάποιοι, δεν μπορώ να βρω ένα επίσημο changelog ακριβώς επειδή αυτά τα firmware δεν κυκλοφορούν επίσημα αλλά μόνο από site εδώ και εκεί.

Ίσως να είναι το τελευταίο firmware που δεν έχει περίεργα tricks για τους VoIP providers. Provisioning, call home on reset, spyware και αλλά τέτοια κουλά που διάβασα κατά καιρούς.

Μακριά από το 3.1.7(LS) καθότι δεν ακούγονται πολύ καλά λόγια ενώ έχει κυκλοφορήσει και το 3.1.9(LS), ίσως και κάποιο άλλο που δεν βρήκα.

Για bricking δεν έχει αναφερθεί κάτι και νομίζω ότι είναι μια safe διαδικασία.

Για αυτούς που δεν θέλουν να παιδευτούν με την διαδικασία tftp υπάρχει και αυτός ο τρόπος upgrade

http://ip-pap2/upgrade?http://www.nettr ... -06-LS.bin

 ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Μακριά από το 3.1.7(LS) καθότι δεν ακούγονται πολύ καλά λόγια


Όπως ?

----------


## NetTraptor

Από το 3.1.7 και μετά λέγετε ότι αρχίζει να γίνετε σιγά σιγά lockdown η κατάσταση και δεν θα μπορείς να παρέμβεις και πολύ στην συσκευή. Hacks, provisioning, Firmware upgrades, re-locking από συσκευές οι οποίες είχαν γίνει unlock κτλ κτλ.

Δεν ξέρω πόσο αξιόπιστα είναι όλα αυτά σαν πληροφορίες καθώς είναι Forumολογα. Από την άλλη καθώς όλες αυτές οι μικροεπεμβάσεις δεν είναι documented από την ίδια την linksys είναι οι μόνες άκρες που μπορούμε να ακολουθήσουμε.

----------


## Neuromancer

> Από το 3.1.7 και μετά λέγετε ότι αρχίζει να γίνετε σιγά σιγά lockdown η κατάσταση και δεν θα μπορείς να παρέμβεις και πολύ στην συσκευή. Hacks, provisioning, Firmware upgrades, re-locking από συσκευές οι οποίες είχαν γίνει unlock κτλ κτλ.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω πόσο αξιόπιστα είναι όλα αυτά σαν πληροφορίες καθώς είναι Forumολογα. Από την άλλη καθώς όλες αυτές οι μικροεπεμβάσεις δεν είναι documented από την ίδια την linksys είναι οι μόνες άκρες που μπορούμε να ακολουθήσουμε.


Firmware Version: 3.1.7(LSd) παίζει μια χαρά  ::  
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17752&highlight=

----------


## alex-23

ok done ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια  ::

----------


## chrismarine

up ! αντιμετωπίζω ένα πρόβλημα όσων αφορά την αναβάθμιση firmware σε pap2t ,η έκδοση που έχει εγκατεστημένη είναι η 3.1.15(LS) ,έχει βγει η 5.1.6 ! αλλά δεν αναβαθμίζεται ! δοκίμασα και με tftp καθώς και με το exe που δίνει η linksys για το upgrade?  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

κάποιο λαθάκι έχεις κάνει... αυτο είναι το τελευταίο  :: 

edit: Διάλεξες το PAP2T κατά λάθος όχι το PAP2...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

updated url  ::  

http://ip-pap2/upgrade?http://www.nettr ... -22-LS.bin

----------


## chrismarine

ok αλλά η συσκευή γραφεί από κάτω pap2t !

----------


## chrismarine

εκτος αυτου δεν κανει upgrade !
PAP2 will upgrade to the new firmware when it is not in use.
Fast blinking of the Status LED indicates that firmware upgrade is in progress.
Please do NOT unplug the power while the Status LED blinking rapidly.
You can click basic or advanced to return to the configuration page when upgrade is completed.

μετα απο αυτο nothing παραμενει στα ιδια !

----------

